# Cruze Hellaflush Stance?



## dreamsrpainful (Jun 8, 2011)

has anyone personally staggered their own cruze or a friends and know the specs? I'm in love with rotiform roc wheels for my red eco but a little worried about spending 4,000 plus coilovers. i know our bolt pattern is 5x105 with +40 on 18s but i dont know what offset i would run to get the "hella flush look"


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

wait til more companys make coils before you buy


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Dayhoff35 said:


> wait til more companys make coils before you buy


pedders already makes coils, and as far as i've seen they have always been one of the top companies


----------



## dreamsrpainful (Jun 8, 2011)

the problem i have with pedders is the height in the front theres another thread ive been reading on here about them not sitting level


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

dreamsrpainful said:


> the problem i have with pedders is the height in the front theres another thread ive been reading on here about them not sitting level


That's for the springs, not the coilovers. The coilovers are perfectly fine


----------



## dreamsrpainful (Jun 8, 2011)

ohhhhhhh ok i get it seemed a little weird thinking why cant you just lower it more in the front on the coilovers


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Just a few posts down on this page...

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-suspension/4226-flush-wheel-fitment.html

Everything I have to say on this topic I already said in that thread...


----------



## Fire-medic (Jun 2, 2011)

i just dont see how staggered wheels and tires are going to help with anything other than looks on the cruze. its front wheel drive. theres a reason why they do staggered on rear wheel drives. unless your going to make the car look like a drag civic with a big tire up front with a skinny in the rear you gain nothing other than looking like a drunk monkey did your work for you, but thats jmo. im use to driving a suv or truck where every mod i did was for function not just looks.


----------

